# Poll: Should I make a sub X series on 4x4?



## BoBoGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, should I and why? If more votes say yes, I will start at sub 3:00 and go down to sub-2#0, sub 2, sub 1:30, sub 1:15, sub-1, and sub 50. Possibly sub 45 too.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 17, 2013)

I could use a sub-1:15. Though I'm sure practice would help.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I could use a sub-1:15. Though I'm sure practice would help.



Yeah. and lookahead. That's basically what I'm going to do for my sub-45 video if i make it.


----------



## EMI (Nov 17, 2013)

... only if you go on with sub 35 and sub 30


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

EMI said:


> ... only if you go on with sub 35 and sub 30



What happened to sub 40?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 17, 2013)

Personally I think if someone does this they should be a bit more experienced.


----------



## kcl (Nov 17, 2013)

I would start much lower. If people can't get sub 3 after 50 solves on 4x4, probably no tip can get them there. Start with maybe sub 1.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Personally I think if someone does this they should be a bit more experienced.



Why? He got on his first competition a score that took you a few years of experience. He might have a secret ingredient for all of us


----------



## kcl (Nov 17, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Why? He got on his first competition a score that took you a few years of experience. He might have a secret ingredient for all of us



Ehh that being said Chris started competing when he was still a MAJOR nub rather than someone like my level, who is only partially nub.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't think you should make a series like this unless you avg like <35... I just don't think that anybody slower will have the perspective to really explain everything fully.

Also, improving on 4x4 is SO much more general than on 2x2, because the solve is so much longer.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I don't think you should make a series like this unless you avg like <35... I just don't think that anybody slower will have the perspective to really explain everything fully.
> 
> Also, improving on 4x4 is SO much more general than on 2x2, because the solve is so much longer.





MarcelP said:


> Why? He got on his first competition a score that took you a few years of experience. He might have a secret ingredient for all of us



Yoshi gets me.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yoshi gets me.



<3


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Also, improving on 4x4 is SO much more general than on 2x2, because the solve is so much longer.



This was my first thought. I'm not sure you could really come up with all that many distinct things to say for each category to prevent the videos from being rather vague.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 18, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I would start much lower. If people can't get sub 3 after 50 solves on 4x4, probably no tip can get them there. Start with maybe sub 1.



I am no natural at cubing and especially 4X4. It took me more than 6 months for become sub 3 minutes. I recently had my first sub 2. I really wish I could get that golden tip to become better at 4X4.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I am no natural at cubing and especially 4X4. It took me more than 6 months for become sub 3 minutes. I recently had my first sub 2. I really wish I could get that golden tip to become better at 4X4.



My 56 year old Dad who is far more intelligent than me has been cubing since 2010 and has done at least 300 or so 3x3 solves in that time (using intuitive F2L) and averages about 1 minute 30 on 3x3 so don't feel bad just because *kclejeune* is a dick.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 18, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I would start much lower. If people can't get sub 3 after 50 solves on 4x4, probably no tip can get them there. Start with maybe sub 1.



I'm afraid you are wrong - Step 1: Switch to Yau
Seriously though, sub 3 and even sub 2 is easy for me, but I can't get sub 1 average


----------



## kcl (Nov 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I am no natural at cubing and especially 4X4. It took me more than 6 months for become sub 3 minutes. I recently had my first sub 2. I really wish I could get that golden tip to become better at 4X4.



I'm sorry, I honestly didn't mean to come across as derogatory or negative. That being said, there really isn't a magic tip for 4x4. It's just "Practice". It's what you've done, and it worked. I apologize if I came across as attempting to put down you or anyone else here. 



Tim Major said:


> My 56 year old Dad who is far more intelligent than me has been cubing since 2010 and has done at least 300 or so 3x3 solves in that time (using intuitive F2L) and averages about 1 minute 30 on 3x3 so don't feel bad just because *kclejeune* is a dick.



Like I said, I'm not going to chew you out for attempting to make me seem like an ass. I simply made a typo. I tried to type 500, iPhone keyboards are stupid. I simply said that because from what I've found with 4x4, there really isn't some magic tip. So please calm down, I didn't intend to diss Marcel, your father, or anyone else in these forums. Apparently I came across that way, so I'm sorry.


brian724080 said:


> I'm afraid you are wrong - Step 1: Switch to Yau
> Seriously though, sub 3 and even sub 2 is easy for me, but I can't get sub 1 average



Fine. Step 1: Pick a method. After that, it's honestly just practice! I was on and off sub 2 because I had a mediocre 4x4 and I didn't practice it much. I started practicing and I finally chose a "real" 4x4 method a few weeks ago when I got my WeiSu, now I'm almost sub 1. There is no magic tip. Any advice that can be given for sub 1 will almost surely apply to those trying to make sub 2 or sub 3.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 18, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I didn't intend to diss Marcel, your father, or anyone else in these forums. Apparently I came across that way, so I'm sorry.


Don't worry, I know you a bit and was not in the least offended by you or anything in this topic.


----------



## kcl (Nov 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Don't worry, I know you a bit and was not in the least offended by you or anything in this topic.



That's a relief! Thank you


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> Well, should I and why? If more votes say yes, I will start at sub 3:00 and go down to sub-2#0, sub 2, sub 1:30, sub 1:15, sub-1, and sub 50. Possibly sub 45 too.



Who are you and why should I care about your videos to achieve times you don't even seem capable of?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't worry Kclejeune, Tim just likes to blow everything out of proportion.


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 18, 2013)

jeez thats kind of mean.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't see why not, if people don't want to watch they don't have to. Regardless of what speed you OR your viewers are (even if they are faster than you) just seeing things from other peoples perspective is always helpful IMO.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 18, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I simply made a typo. I tried to type 500, iPhone keyboards are stupid.
> 
> Fine. Step 1: Pick a method. After that, it's honestly just practice! I was on and off sub 2 because I had a mediocre 4x4 and I didn't practice it much. I started practicing and I finally chose a "real" 4x4 method a few weeks ago when I got my WeiSu, now I'm almost sub 1. There is no magic tip. Any advice that can be given for sub 1 will almost surely apply to those trying to make sub 2 or sub 3.


Chill everyone. kclejeune's a nice guy. Funny place to have a typo. It would've been better if you had left out two zeroes and not just one! hahaa. Sounds like me with the mediocre 4x4. I wonder if my sad cube is worse than your "mediocre 4x4"? My sad cube still bugs me crazy. It's like I can't turn fast at all and locks and catches all over the place. People think Weisu is much less locky than a SS but I've felt SS before and SS is much MUCH less locky than my sad cube.



sk8erman41 said:


> I don't see why not, if people don't want to watch they don't have to. Regardless of what speed you OR your viewers are (even if they are faster than you) just seeing things from other peoples perspective is always helpful IMO.


^this


----------



## kcl (Nov 18, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Don't worry Kclejeune, Tim just likes to blow everything out of proportion.


tyvm rubiks560



sneaklyfox said:


> Chill everyone. kclejeune's a nice guy. Funny place to have a typo. It would've been better if you had left out two zeroes and not just one! hahaa. Sounds like me with the mediocre 4x4. I wonder if my sad cube is worse than your "mediocre 4x4"? My sad cube still bugs me crazy. It's like I can't turn fast at all and locks and catches all over the place. People think Weisu is much less locky than a SS but I've felt SS before and SS is much MUCH less locky than my sad cube.



Thank you.. That would've been funny XD Honestly from what I've seen from your cube, an Unmodded SS v1 would seem godly lol My mediocre 4x4 was decent, just not florian modded. The WeiSu really is way less locks though..


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 18, 2013)

That wasn't nice Tim........


----------



## alexandremr01 (Dec 17, 2013)

So no sub-X series? I was very interested when I first saw it...


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 17, 2013)

I would love this.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe I will start it this weekend, since winter break starts then.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

Can you make a sub WR 2x2 average video?


----------



## Edward_Lin (Dec 18, 2013)

dose you eben gj?


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Dec 18, 2013)

After finally getting around to learning the OLL parity algorithm I've been thinking about working on my 4x4 times. Some videos with tips would be very helpful!


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 18, 2013)

I need a sub 1:20 vid.


----------



## Me (Dec 18, 2013)

tl,dr: yes, just make them. 
I don't understand the trend of asking for permission or approval to make video series and tutorials. Just make them, if they're good people will like them and recognize your voice at competitions. If they're not great, not as many people will find them helpful, but you had fun making them right?


----------

